# 08/04 - herf anone?



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

lookin to do something at stogies-n-tales in farmingdale sat. nite.
doin a nice date nite with the woman, and SHE wants to hit the b&m later that nite. c'mon li'ers, make me proud.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If i lived in NY i would...:ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

bump!


----------

